# The first europiccola 1958 ?



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Interesting article in the 'news' section of Francesco's great site, It features a pre pavoni type Euro a full 3 years before Pavoni put out their first machine.

This one was made by Bezzera

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/Macchine/Bezzera/baby_bezzera/baby_bezzera_eng.htm


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Even had the blue rubber base


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

No sightglass to break!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> No sightglass to break!


Or to tell you when you run out of water and burn the element out


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Or to tell you when you run out of water and burn the element out


Swings & roundabouts.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Just to add to the confusion on the origin of the Europiccola - ive been looking at info on other forums - one theory is that it was designed by Piero Diamante of DP fame - certainly he had one of the first machines out in 58 and patented the design in 59.

DP made elements for other manufacturers and seem to have possibly franchised the design to Bezzera and Co-Fer before selling it to Pavoni in 61

Piero Diamante name is on the design patent in 1959

here is the DP version (images from various web sources (inc home barista}


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Confusion is good


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Confusion is good


 Coffeechap, is . . . that YOU ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Coffeechap, is . . . that YOU ?


 Exactly !


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Exactly !


 I dont know... I think you look younger?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Exactly !


 You had a makeover as well


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You lot are so observant


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Just to add to the confusion on the origin of the Europiccola - ive been looking at info on other forums - one theory is that it was designed by Piero Diamante of DP fame - certainly he had one of the first machines out in 58 and patented the design in 59.
> 
> DP made elements for other manufacturers and seem to have possibly franchised the design to Bezzera and Co-Fer before selling it to Pavoni in 61
> 
> ...


 Francesco site has more detailed info here http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/m_dp.htm

The patent was for a styling of the machine not for the original design, so as Francesco puts it - some other artisan did it -----but who ? I think someone should be credited for it


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ok so following 10 minutes of further dedicated research I reckon Nea Lux did it...&#8230; well that is what others hint at, and it seams likely as they made machines not elements and they had one out as well in 1958.

In the early 50's they were making these *(as below) and so you can imagine that they had the skills to design and make the original next to it - if anyone says different their lying...&#8230;..sticks fingers in ears


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I like the fact that there are many variations of the original, however only one company got a grip and started mass producing them successfully


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> I like the fact that there are many variations of the original, however only one company got a grip and started mass producing them successfully


 Gaggia after putting the tin hat on?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Gaggia after putting the tin hat on?


 Pavoni made them for Gaggia and still use the same parts for the romantica range


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

apartently untill Pavoni became involved only a couple of hundred were sold, then boom 1100 in 61-62


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Must've been some ad campaign!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Must've been some ad campaign!


 Or just gullible Italians, it was not long before Pavoni had the forethought to add the glass tube, this stopping the elements from going


----------

